# [mplayer]problem reproduccion consola{ParcialmenteSoluciona}

## upszot

buenas gente...tengo lo siguiente...

  ya que anoche despues de actualizar xorg a 1.7.6 no podia hacer nada por el problema del teclado y mouse.. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-822990.html y como ya estaba cansado de hacer pruebas sin resultados quise ver algo desde la consola....

```
mplayer -vo caca multimedia/Series/Flashforward/FlashForward.S01E13.HDTV.XviD-2HD/flashforward.s01e13.hdtv.xvid-2hd.avi
```

pero tengo el inconveniente de que el audio sale cortado y el video lageado...

si ejecuto lo mismo pero en vez de poner "caca" cambio el driver... el sonido sale perfecto pero no tengo video...

alguna idea?

aca http://pastebin.com/WjFQq7ck les dejo mi mplayer.conf por las dudas... (aunque esta por default)

saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Estás usando algún tipo de frmabuffer, cierto?

De ser así prueba compilar mplayer con soporte para los drivers de framebuffer. El que a mi me funciona a la perfección en consola es "fb":

```
mplayer -vo fb archivo.avi
```

Salud!

----------

## upszot

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Estás usando algún tipo de frmabuffer, cierto?
> 
> De ser así prueba compilar mplayer con soporte para los drivers de framebuffer. El que a mi me funciona a la perfección en consola es "fb":
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hola inodoro... 

   mira probe eso.. compile mplayer con la use "fbcon"  ... y al ejecutar puse asi..

```
mplayer -vo fbdev multimedia/Series/Flashforward/FlashForward.S01E13.HDTV.XviD-2HD/flashforward.s01e13.hdtv.xvid-2hd.avi
```

y se ve el video bien, en una "ventanita" chiquita... presiono "f" para que me la cambie en fullscreen pero no da bola...

por otro lado, si lo corro con los driver "caca" me sigue pasando el mismo problema de lageo en el video y audio...

saludos

----------

## ekz

```
ekz@localhost ~ $ alias | grep cmplayer

alias cmplayer='mplayer -vo fbdev -fs -zoom -xy 1280'
```

Donde mi resolución es de 1280x1024.

Saludos

----------

## upszot

 *ekz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ekz@localhost ~ $ alias | grep cmplayer
> 
> ...

 Hola.. gracias.. lo probe y funciona...aunque con el siguiente inconveniente....

hice varias pruebas y llegue a los siguientes resultados...podria decir que la regla es asi....

```
a mayor resolucion mayor desincronismo entre el audio y el video... incluso en maxima resolucion se lagea el video...
```

Para todos los casos la reproduccion comienza con video/audio sincronizados.

*Comando=mplayer -vo fbdev -fs -zoom -xy 1400

            seg 2 -> el audio continua su reproduccion normal y el video se ralentiza

            Seg 4 -> el video que viene retrasado con respecto al audio se empieza a entrecortar junto con el audio.

            seg 6 - > audio y video entrecortado en gran desincronismo...

*Comando=mplayer -vo fbdev -fs -zoom -xy 1280

            casi igual solo que los cortes del entrecortado son un poco mas rapidos...

*Comando=mplayer -vo fbdev -fs -zoom -xy 800

            seg 2 -> el audio continua su reproduccion normal y el video se ralentiza un poquito

            Seg 6 -> el video que viene retrasado con respecto al audio se empieza a entrecortar junto con el audio.

            seg 10 - > audio y video entrecortado en desincronismo...

*Comando=mplayer -vo fbdev -fs -zoom -xy 640

            audio y video no se entrecortan...

            seg 10 - > comienza a haber un desincronismo entre el audio y el video.. (video se queda resagado)..

bueno ni hablar de los subtitulos...  :Shocked: 

alguna idea de como arreglarlo...

mi framebufer esta configurado en 1400x700...

problemas de lentitud de mi maquina no es... pq tengo un T8300 con 4gb de ram y grafica gt8600...

ademas que dentro de kde con muchas aplicaciones abiertas y reproduciendo al maximo de resolucion se ve perfecto incluso reproduciendo mas de 5 video s a la vez...

saludos

----------

## upszot

estoy revisando el kernel ... (2.6.32-gentoo-r8 )

y tengo lo siguiente... colgado de la rama "Device Drivers  --->              Graphics support  --->   "

 *Quote:*   

>   <*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->      
> 
>  --- Support for frame buffer devices                                                                                  │ │   
> 
>   │ │                                                [*]   Enable firmware EDID                                                                                            │ │   
> ...

 

 tendre que habilitar "nVidia Framebuffer Support " ??

en otros kernels no lo tenia habilitado pq habia leido que era inestable.. capaz que en esta version mas nueva ya eso funciona bien...

asi tengo configurado mi inicio...

 *Quote:*   

> upszot@M1530 ~ $ cat /boot/grub/menu.lst |grep vmlinuz-2.6.32-gentoo-r8
> 
> title Gentoo Linux -- kernel vmlinuz-2.6.32-gentoo-r8 -- 07/04/2010
> 
> kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.32-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda6 ro i8042.nomux=1 vga=0x365  

 

si habilito lo de nvidia...aca en esa linea de "menu.lst" tengo que cambiar lo de "vga=0x365" ?? 

saludos

----------

## upszot

bueno les cuento... estuve probando otras cosas.... sin tocar nada del kernel ...

probe con usar los driver "fbdev2 " y logre mejores resultados...

```
mplayer -vo fbdev2 -fs -zoom -xy 1280 multimedia/Series/Flashforward/FlashForward.S01E13.HDTV.XviD-2HD/flashforward.s01e13.hdtv.xvid-2hd.avi -ao alsa -autosync 30
```

con esas opciones y en esa resolucion se ve perfecto, tanto el audio / video y subtitulos todo sincronizado...

... pero ahora quiero mas... si cambio la resolucion a 1400 ... a los 10 o 15 segundos aproximadamente, comienzo a sufrir un desincronismo del audio y video... (el audio le empieza a ganar a video por 3 seg)

alguna idea? seria buenisimo poder aprovechar la maxima resolución de pantalla que se banca mi laptop (1400x900)..

PD: ya que estaba probe de nuevo con los driver "caca" manteniendo el resto de los seteos... pero ahi los resultados son malos... el video y el audio no avanzan... (se que es muy greek ver una peli asi... pero de vez en cuando me pinta...) jaja  :Laughing: 

saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

>  si cambio la resolucion a 1400 ... a los 10 o 15 segundos aproximadamente, comienzo a sufrir un desincronismo del audio y video.

 

Pudiera ser cosa de la memoria de video cuanto más alta la resolución mas memoria necesitas pues aunque la memoria ram puede emularla en el proceso se pierde bastante.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Mplayer tiene un fantástico sistema para evitar que el audio/video se desfasen, se llama framedropping y tiene dos modos de operación: Normal y "violento".

Se habilita con la tecla D.

Leete el manual completo de mplayer, vas a ver que es el único reproductor multimedia que puedes llegar a necesitar en tu vida. Todo pero abslutamente todo se controla con teclas.

Salud!

----------

## upszot

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Mplayer tiene un fantástico sistema para evitar que el audio/video se desfasen, se llama framedropping y tiene dos modos de operación: Normal y "violento".
> 
> Se habilita con la tecla D.
> 
> Leete el manual completo de mplayer, vas a ver que es el único reproductor multimedia que puedes llegar a necesitar en tu vida. Todo pero abslutamente todo se controla con teclas.
> ...

 

copado... le agrege " - framedrop" y funciona joya en la resolucion de 1400....

ahora lo unico que me restaria es el tema de los driver "caca" que por mas que tenga activado esa opcion sigue lageandose todo y es imposible ver algo...

PD: cambio el titulo a {parcialmente-solucionado} ya que ahroa puedo ver con los driver "fbdev2"

saludos

----------

